# 2016 Halloween Thread



## mudwhistle

Post anything you want here. Movie reviews, scary pictures, links to websites, poems, even political stuff. I don't care.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The 30 Scariest GIFs Ever Seen


----------



## mudwhistle

Witchcraft and Wicca - Children of Artemis


----------



## mudwhistle

*Spirits of the Dead*


Edgar Allan Poe (from Tamerlane and Other Poems, 1827)


Thy soul shall find itself alone
’Mid dark thoughts of the grey tomb-stone;
Not one, of all the crowd, to pry
Into thine hour of secrecy.

Be silent in that solitude,
Which is not loneliness — for then
The spirits of the dead, who stood
In life before thee, are again
In death around thee, and their will
Shall overshadow thee; be still.

The night, though clear, shall frown,
And the stars shall not look down
From their high thrones in the Heaven
With light like hope to mortals given,
But their red orbs, without beam,
To thy weariness shall seem
As a burning and a fever
Which would cling to thee for ever.

Now are thoughts thou shalt not banish,
Now are visions ne’er to vanish;
From thy spirit shall they pass
No more, like dew-drop from the grass.

The breeze, the breath of God, is still,
And the mist upon the hill
Shadowy, shadowy, yet unbroken,
Is a symbol and a token.
How it hangs upon the trees,
A mystery of mysteries!

Spirits of the Dead by Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## mudwhistle

Halloween Directory


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## TheOldSchool

I want to go to a professional haunted house like one of these:

America's Top 15 Scariest Haunted Houses - Best Haunted Houses 2015

I've heard in some of them there are parts that are pitch black and people try to stick their fingers in your mouth and shit.  Which sounds terrible but I bet it's terrifying.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Look at this shit:


----------



## mudwhistle

*40 Spooky Facts about Halloween*


40 Fun Facts about Halloween | FactRetriever.com



Because the movie Halloween (1978) was on such a tight budget, they had to use the cheapest mask they could find for the character Michael Meyers, which turned out to be a William Shatner Star Trek mask. Shatner initially didn’t know the mask was in his likeness, but when he found out years later, he said he was honored.[8]
The first Jack O’Lanterns were actually made from turnips.[5]
Halloween is the second highest grossing commercial holiday after Christmas.[6]
The word “witch” comes from the Old English wicce, meaning “wise woman.” In fact, wiccan were highly respected people at one time. According to popular belief, witches held one of their two main meetings, or sabbats, on Halloween night.[7]




An intense and persistent fear of Halloween is called Samhnainophobia
Samhainophobia is the fear of Halloween.[1]
Fifty percent of kids prefer to receive chocolate candy for Halloween, compared with 24% who prefer non-chocolate candy and 10% who preferred gum.[1]
The owl is a popular Halloween image. In Medieval Europe, owls were thought to be witches, and to hear an owl's call meant someone was about to die.[7]
According to Irish legend, Jack O’Lanterns are named after a stingy man named Jack who, because he tricked the devil several times, was forbidden entrance into both heaven and hell. He was condemned to wander the Earth, waving his lantern to lead people away from their paths.[7]
The largest pumpkin ever measured was grown by Norm Craven, who broke the world record in 1993 with a 836 lb. pumpkin.[2]
Stephen Clarke holds the record for the world’s fastest pumpkin carving time: 24.03 seconds, smashing his previous record of 54.72 seconds. The rules of the competition state that the pumpkin must weigh less than 24 pounds and be carved in a traditional way, which requires at least eyes, nose, ears, and a mouth.[4]
Trick-or-treating evolved from the ancient Celtic tradition of putting out treats and food to placate spirits who roamed the streets at Samhain, a sacred festival that marked the end of the Celtic calendar year.[4]
“Souling” is a medieval Christian precursor to modern-day trick-or-treating. On Hallowmas (November 1), the poor would go door-to-door offering prayers for the dead in exchange for soul cakes.[5]
The first known mention of trick-or-treating in print in North America occurred in 1927 in Blackie, Alberta, Canada.[4]




Cats have a prominent place in Halloween folklore and decor
With their link to the ancient Celtic festival of Samhain (a precursor to Halloween) and later to witches, cats have a permanent place in Halloween folklore. During the ancient celebration of Samhain, Druids were said to throw cats into a fire, often in wicker cages, as part of divination proceedings.[7]
“Halloween” is short for “Hallows’ Eve” or “Hallows’ Evening,” which was the evening before All Hallows’ (sanctified or holy) Day or Hallowmas on November 1. In an effort to convert pagans, the Christian church decided that Hallowmas or All Saints’ Day (November 1) and All Souls’ Day (November 2) should assimilate sacred pagan holidays that fell on or around October 31.[5]
Black and orange are typically associated with Halloween. Orange is a symbol of strength and endurance and, along with brown and gold, stands for the harvest and autumn. Black is typically a symbol of death and darkness and acts as a reminder that Halloween once was a festival that marked the boundaries between life and death.[7]
read more here.....40 Fun Facts about Halloween | FactRetriever.com


----------



## MaryL

Three movies that scream Halloween. 20 million miles to earth. Alien, Jeepers creepers.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheOldSchool said:


> Look at this shit:


Anybody watched that video yet?  I'd love to talk to someone about it.


----------



## mudwhistle

TheOldSchool said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody watched that video yet?  I'd love to talk to someone about it.
Click to expand...

Do you live in SD?
I think driving on I 5 is pretty scary. 

I hope those people aren't paying to be abused like that. I think it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## TheOldSchool

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody watched that video yet?  I'd love to talk to someone about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live in SD?
> I think driving on I 5 is pretty scary.
> 
> I hope those people aren't paying to be abused like that. I think it's not for the faint of heart.
Click to expand...

No but there are some places like that around here in VA in the fall.  I wouldn't want to do one that extreme though.


----------



## mudwhistle

​


TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody watched that video yet?  I'd love to talk to someone about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live in SD?
> I think driving on I 5 is pretty scary.
> 
> I hope those people aren't paying to be abused like that. I think it's not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but there are some places like that around here in VA in the fall.  I wouldn't want to do one that extreme though.
Click to expand...

Yup.....can't even watch it on a big screen. Wouldn't want to go through it for two hours. I might hurt someone.


----------



## mudwhistle

*   Free Murder Mystery Games *
* Choose One of Several Free Murder Mystery Scripts *

 





Frank Herholdt / Getty Images
9 New Year's Eve Party Games Just for the Grown-Ups


 
By Stacy Fisher
Updated August 10, 2016


These free murder mystery games will make sure you have everything you need to throw a murder mystery dinner or party, without having to spend the usual $20-$75 to buy the party kit that you'll probably only use once.

These free murder mystery games are for anywhere from 6-28 guests, so you should be able to find a great game no matter what the size of your party. Each game includes character descriptions and scripts so your guests will be ready to get into the game.


Some of the free games also include free invitations, name tags, props, and more.

Here are some other spooky party games for adults that you may want to incorporate into your murder mystery party.


Sour Grapes of Wrath - This free murder mystery game includes an almost 70-page file that includes planning instructions, party invitations, costume suggestions, name tags, rules, secret clues, maps, accusation sheets, suspect dossiers, and the solution.
The Pungent Pumpkin Poisoner - This murder mystery game is for 8-10 people and would especially be perfect around Halloween time. Included in the game is a printable invitation, character descriptions, an outline of the game, and clues.
Free Murder Mystery Game for Tweens - This free murder mystery game is targeted towards kids who are 10-12 year old but I think it would also work well for an adult murder mystery party. This free kit includes a master plot spreadsheet as well as a list of characters. Each guest has it's very own printable party invitation as well as instructions. Props including a sign and birth certificate are also included for free.


The Business of Murder - This free murder mystery game is for 7-8 people and will take 2-4 hours to play. This includes every detail you need, host instructions, clues, floor plans, hints, character scripts, invitations, labels, and the solution.
Mad Hatter Murder Mystery Party - This free murder mystery game is for all ages and has a whopping 28 characters. Character descriptions and scripts are included.


The Little Engine That Could - This free murder mystery game includes parts for 8 players to figure out who murdered a passenger on the express train from India to Portugal. In-depth profiles are included for each character.
The Romanian Uranium Mystery - Here's a very detailed murder mystery game that includes a scripted show as well as improved show that's set around your dinner party.
Free Murder Mystery Party Plan - This is a free murder mystery game that is extremely flexible to how many guests you have and how involved they want to be in playing the characters.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## mudwhistle

Welcome to Hogwarts


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Vigilante

Visiting only homes with Hildebeast signs in front of them....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Buried Alive*

   Updated January 17, 2016.
_As told by a reader..._

*My great-great grandmother, ill for quite some time, finally passed away after lying in a coma for several days. My great-great grandfather was devastated beyond belief, as she was his one true love and they had been married over 50 years. They were married so long it seemed as if they knew each other's innermost thoughts. *

*After the doctor pronounced her dead, my great-great grandfather insisted that she was not. They had to literally pry him away from his wife's body so they could ready her for burial. *

*Now, back in those days they had backyard burial plots and did not drain the body of its fluids. They simply prepared a proper coffin and committed the body (in its coffin) to its permanent resting place. Throughout this process, my great-great grandfather protested so fiercely that he had to be sedated and put to bed. His wife was buried and that was that. *

*That night he woke to a horrific vision of his wife hysterically trying to scratch her way out of the coffin. He phoned the doctor immediately and begged to have his wife's body exhumed. The doctor refused, but my great-great grandfather had this nightmare every night for a week, each time frantically begging to have his wife removed from the grave. 

Finally the doctor gave in and, together with local authorities, exhumed the body. The coffin was pried open and to everyone's horror and amazement, my great-great grandmother's nails were bent back and there were obvious scratches on the inside of the coffin. 

Do People Really Get Buried Alive?


*


----------



## mudwhistle

Cool Death Scenes


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Hugo Furst

Saw a decoration on FB, manikin lying on a table, with a cut saw above him. Second manikin beside the table, with its hand on a lever.

second manikin pulls the lever, the saw comes down, cuts the first manikin in half, then raises. gears pull the top half from the bottom.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle

Color pic from "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle

Halloween


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## rdean

I heard a guy on TV say he was going as something that terrifies right wingers.  He was going as a "Science Book".


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WheelieAddict

Escalator ghost:


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## ChrisL

Anthony Weiner says "Happy Halloweiner!"


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------

